# Hunter's Safety Card



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Not sure this fits the hunting/fishing law...but I'll start here...

I took Hunter's safety back in 1980 or so (I was born in 1968). I have no idea where the safety card is. About a year ago I e-mailed the State through the DNR website to get a copy of the certification but, unfortunately, they couldn't locate any record of it. So here's the question for those that may already have had this happen: What am I to do if I want to hunt in a State that requires non-resident hunters to show they have taken hunter's safety (and I hope the answer is not to retake the class)? 

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

goemado said:


> Not sure this fits the hunting/fishing law...but I'll start here...
> 
> I took Hunter's safety back in 1980 or so (I was born in 1968). I have no idea where the safety card is. About a year ago I e-mailed the State through the DNR website to get a copy of the certification but, unfortunately, they couldn't locate any record of it. So here's the question for those that may already have had this happen: What am I to do if I want to hunt in a State that requires non-resident hunters to show they have taken hunter's safety (and I hope the answer is not to retake the class)?
> 
> Appreciate the help.


I would say take it again if the state has no record of it.
I don't think you were "grandfathered" in in 1980
I won't hurt, and atleast it won't bung up a hunting trip without it.
I have 2 just to be on the safe side one from Colorado and one for Massachusetts.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Contact the local office and takeand pass the experienced Hunter Safety Test and you will be issued a new card. You don't have to take the class again providing you did take the class before.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

boehr said:


> Contact the local office and takeand pass the experienced Hunter Safety Test and you will be issued a new card. You don't have to take the class again providing you did take the class before.



Dang......that is good news....albiet a bit late for me but....good news.

Too bad Hunter Safety Instructors don't always share that information.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

goemado,

I did the same thing when I was heading out to Wyoming. Called and set up an appointment to take the test and they gave me the card on the spot. No problem at all.

The DNR officers name was Sgt. Seargent. I'll never forget that. I thought he was joking when he said it.  

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Appreciate the advice. Thanks all.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I also took it in 1980.

I also lost my original card.

I have an 11 year old son, who I just took it again, and recieved a new card, with.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

SafetyMan said:


> I also took it in 1980.


Man, yur still wet behind the ears....the ink would still be good if ya hadn't lost it....


----------



## mkls0 (Mar 17, 2004)

DNR has records going back to 1960 if the Inst. turn in hes repost you can get a copy of your card.. call them ......


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Call the D.N.R. Operations Service Center at 517-373-3292 for lost hunter safety certificates


----------

